# Funniest types of bloopers and other funny plays



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

In this thread, I want people to talk about types of bloopers that they think are the funniest as well as other funny types of plays. Here are some that I like.

Football

I think it's hilarious when some guy puts a crushing block on a kicker during the runback, especially if the kicker is not looking.

Baseball

It's always funny when there is a miscomunication among the outfielders and no one ends up catching what should have been a routing pop-up.

I also find it funny when a guy makes a horrible throw to get the force out at first base, especially when the throw goes way past the first basemen.

Basketball

When a guy has a breakaway dunk and blows it. That's the easiest shot there is, and it's always embarrassing when a player misses one.

Some of my funny moments and memories were:

-When Bernie Kosar threw a pass to Dino Hall (I beleive) and he didn't look to see if the pass was coming and the ball hit him right on the helmet.

-When a guy scores in his own net is always funny. Paul Coffey did it with the Red Wings a few year ago.The look on his face was worth the price of Admission.

-Another good one was in a game between Ottawa and Colorado during the 95-96 season (This one was on the "Ice Hot" video). An Avalanche player took a slapshot but it goes high over Damian Rhodes (Senators goalie), deflects off the glass, comes back over the net, bounces off Rhodes' foot, and goes into the net.

-Gus Frerotte(then with the 'skins) head butted the mats after a touchdown, in celebration, and ended up missing the next game because he sprained his neck.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Jose Canseco at the old Cleveland ballpark. When the ball hits his head and goes over the fence for a homer. 

Mo Vaughn trying to catch a foulball in his 1st regular season game in Anaheim. He trips on the dugout steps missing most of that year physically and the next year mentally. This forces Edison to spend money and put up a short fence around both dugouts, so the idiots don't trip anymore.


----------

